

A Practical Introduction to IoT Using Arduino, Node.js and Plotly - adilmoujahid
http://adilmoujahid.com/posts/2015/07/practical-introduction-iot-arduino-nodejs-plotly/

======
HeyLaughingBoy
A good introduction, but a couple simplifiers:

1) You can read a photocell directly from a PC without an Arduino. The PC
serial port and a couple of passive components can be used as a simple analog-
to-digital converter for a cost of pennies. One of many examples can be found
here:
[http://www.cedarlakeinstruments.com/blog/archives/10](http://www.cedarlakeinstruments.com/blog/archives/10)

2) Similar idea using a Beaglebone or Raspberry Pi would eliminate the Mac/PC
for a more compact solution.

~~~
noonespecial
Those aren't simplifications. Those are optimizations. They actually require
more hardware and technical know how than the original.

This article is a fantastic little recipe for what might be the easiest path
to a first IoT project. It puts the maker in a perfect position to go on to
add a second sensor or switch and further experiment. There needs to be much
more of this type of thing on the web. Props to the author for writing this
up.

Cleverly optimizing out the arduino or adding a fancy SBC to the mix are great
suggestions. After you've got the basics.

------
jdmollins
I always like seeing how other people connect their arduino to the internet. I
did something similar using python to read the data and then post it to
Thingspeak. (my blog post: [http://smallsciencebigadventures.com/arduino-temp-
sensor.htm...](http://smallsciencebigadventures.com/arduino-temp-sensor.html))

------
johnchristopher
Seems nice but something is weird with the layout of the article:
[http://i.imgur.com/qKi4JNR.png](http://i.imgur.com/qKi4JNR.png)

~~~
RyJones
what browser is that? I just checked IE and Chrome on Windows and Safari on OS
X and it looks OK.

~~~
johnchristopher
That would be the other one, Firefox.

